# Bad fall leads to new ideas?



## Charlie The Pony (12 mo ago)

Hi! I am an equestrian who leases a horse. I convinced my mom (49) to take some lessons, like she did as a child. She started riding where I ride, in an english saddle, riding very patient lesson ponies. She was able to walk, trot, canter, and jump cross rails. up until her 8th lesson. she was on a new horse, who belonged to the other trainer, and this trainer had not used him before. I had ridden him, and was suprised when they put my mom on him, but assumed it would be fine. one canter transition and 8 screws in her arm later, I realized I should have voiced my doubts. 
She wants to get back on the horse (just not that praticular one)
I want it to be safer this time. as always, helmet and boots, but maybe swich to a western saddle?
any ideas for safety ideas would be helpful. she bounced right off the side of the horse, and other than a smoother horse, I don't know what might prevent that from happening again. any riding exercises, new tack, or training thoughts are helpfull.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Everybody falls off sooner or later. My best idea is to stick with the patient lesson ponies, no more challenging horses. I do believe that just about all the folks on Horse Forum who have ridden many years can cite numerous injuries. It's a part of horseback riding. But we can try to keep it as safe as possible with the patient lesson ponies. Even then, there will be falls.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Yes, she’s at an age at which she shouldn’t experiment with horses but stick to dependable and calm animals. Of course she can fall off those as well but the chances are much smaller.

What about an air vest? It wouldn’t have saved her arm but it would save the really important bits.


----------



## futurevet188 (6 mo ago)

Everyone’s bound to fall off at some point, it’s a risk we take as riders. But, I think it would lessen the chance of an injury to ride one of the calmer lesson ponies. A western saddle could help until she really gets a good hang of it or is comfortable building back up to riding one of the more forward or excited horses.


----------



## TurnNBurnBarrels (8 mo ago)

Western saddles provide more balance, yes, but that never stops a fall, and if you get caught on a western saddle while falling, you'll have more screws in your arms... Just stick with the patient horses! It's where we all start and where lots of people thrive!


----------

